# macbook pro.... changer la carte graphique



## pftlyon (26 Février 2008)

bonsoir,

 j'ai un macbook pro avec une geforce8600 avec 128 mo. Pensez-vous qu'il soit possible de la changer pour une 256 voir 512 mo??? En effet, je joue beaucoup avec flight simulator et plus il y a de vram mieux c'est même si FSX tourne déjà très bien. 

Merci


----------



## tsss (26 Février 2008)

impossible, comme dans tout portable, la carte graphique est intégrée et donc soudée sur la carte mére !


----------



## Kant1 (27 Février 2008)

N'importe quoi tsss, les cartes graphiques sont justement interchangeables sur pas mal de laptop.

La 8600M se trouve en format pci express au detail, apres faut voir dans quel format le macbook pro l'utilise, et ca je sais pas.


----------



## pacis (27 Février 2008)

Kant1 a dit:


> N'importe quoi tsss, les cartes graphiques sont justement interchangeables sur pas mal de laptop.
> 
> La 8600M se trouve en format pci express au detail, apres faut voir dans quel format le macbook pro l'utilise, et ca je sais pas.




n'importe quoi !! , c'est soudé directement sur la carte mère. Pourquoi à ton avis les macbookpro sont si peu épais  !!


----------



## pftlyon (27 Février 2008)

et si on change la carte mère???


----------



## Dramis (27 Février 2008)

pftlyon a dit:


> et si on change la carte mère???



Aussi bien revendre ton macbook pro et en acheter un neuf avec la carte vidéo qui va bien.

Mais as-tu vraiement besoin de 512 meg de ram, surtout que ton programme roule déjà très bien???


----------



## .Spirit (27 Février 2008)

Kant1 a dit:


> N'importe quoi tsss, les cartes graphiques sont justement interchangeables sur pas mal de laptop.
> 
> La 8600M se trouve en format pci express au detail, apres faut voir dans quel format le macbook pro l'utilise, et ca je sais pas.



Sur le MBP justement, le GPU est soudé à la CM  de même que le processeur il me semble


----------



## titom63 (27 Février 2008)

oui bien evidement, il est impossible de faire rentré un CPU ou une carte graphique "amovible" avec le systeme de refroidissement qui va bien dans une epaisseur si faible !!!!!!
En plus (je suis electronicien) je peux vous dire que les connecteur c'est toujours source de probleme avec le temps.... donc c'est bien mieux des composants soudés


----------



## pftlyon (27 Février 2008)

et si je change ma carte mere et que je la remplace par celle des actuels : penryn + 8600 512??? c'est possible??? si oui quel budget?

Sinon où puije revendre mon macbook pro actuel???

Merci


----------



## Tox (27 Février 2008)

titom63 a dit:


> oui bien evidement, il est impossible de faire rentré un CPU ou une carte graphique "amovible" avec le systeme de refroidissement qui va bien dans une epaisseur si faible !!!!!!
> En plus (je suis electronicien) je peux vous dire que les connecteur c'est toujours source de probleme avec le temps.... donc c'est bien mieux des composants soudés


 Ce sujet illustre parfaitement ton propos.


----------



## Tox (27 Février 2008)

pftlyon a dit:


> et si je change ma carte mere et que je la remplace par celle des actuels : penryn + 8600 512??? c'est possible??? si oui quel budget?
> 
> Sinon où puije revendre mon macbook pro actuel???
> 
> Merci


 Ne crois-tu pas que tu te lances dans une course à l'armement un peu vaine ? Pour un seul jeu ?


----------



## divoli (27 Février 2008)

De toute façon, changer la CM va couter une somme folle, et pour peu que Apple accepte d'en vendre une.

A ce compte là, autant revendre ce MBP et en acheter un nouveau, cela reviendra moins cher et ce sera beaucoup plus fiable.

Ceci dit, je suis d'accord avec Tox, c'est une course sans fin. Et le MBP n'est pas le plus adapté pour les joueurs. Autant acheter une bonne tour PC.


----------



## David_b (27 Février 2008)

Tox a dit:


> Ne crois-tu pas que tu te lances dans une course à l'armement un peu vaine ? Pour un seul jeu ?



surtout que le jeu qui compte tourne déjà très bien sur un MBP


----------



## divoli (27 Février 2008)

David_b a dit:


> surtout que le jeu qui compte tourne déjà très bien sur un MBP



Tétris ? :mouais:


----------



## Jeremlille (27 Février 2008)

Kant1 a dit:


> N'importe quoi tsss, les cartes graphiques sont justement interchangeables sur pas mal de laptop.



Bien sur... Et tu peux me dire sur lesquels ?


----------



## tsss (27 Février 2008)

Kant1 a dit:


> N'importe quoi tsss, les cartes graphiques sont justement interchangeables sur pas mal de laptop.
> 
> La 8600M se trouve en format pci express au detail, apres faut voir dans quel format le macbook pro l'utilise, et ca je sais pas.



:mouais:  gentil garçon


----------



## David_b (28 Février 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Tétris ? :mouais:




Tetris, c'est le meilleur


----------



## titom63 (5 Mars 2008)

Kant1 a dit:


> N'importe quoi tsss, les cartes graphiques sont justement interchangeables sur pas mal de laptop.
> 
> La 8600M se trouve en format pci express au detail, apres faut voir dans quel format le macbook pro l'utilise, et ca je sais pas.



Je peux juste rajouter que si les cartes graphiques sont souvent montées sur une carte fille PCI express, ce n'est qu'un moyen trés simple pour le constructeur de pouvoir proposer plusieurs modeles d'ordinateur sur la meme base avec des composants differents en ne changeant que 3x rien
Je ne citerai pas de marque mais j'en ai demonté plusieurs et le meme chassis permet de monter du celeron bas de gamme au dernier core 2 duo, et idem pour les geforce par exemple. ce qui change c'est la reference du modele et le prix...

d'ailleurs ces constructeurs ne proposent pas de cartes graphiques a la vente au details pour leurs machines portables alors qu'ils pourraient trés bien le faire. tout cela n'est utilisé que pour les procédés interne de fabrication...


----------



## adrenergique (5 Mars 2008)

La CM si apple la vend (c'est pas gagné) c'est au moins 900 à 1000 si mes souvenirs sont bons et ça c'est pas la dernière c'est la merom / Santa rosa (je sais pas si le prix augmente).

10 contre 1 qu'apple a rajouté 2 ou 3 ergots sur la face interne de la coque en plus et donc que la CM est plus perforée au même endroits....

Et puis 1000 c'est bien plus que ce que tu paierais en vendant le tiens et en achetant le 15" haut de gamme actuel! => Inutile:rateau:


----------



## .Spirit (5 Mars 2008)

@pftlyon: je pense que tu te lance, comme dit plus haut, dans une course vaine à l'armement, surtout que le jeu tourne très bien, comme tu le dis si bien. Ce ne serait pas pour jouer à kialaplugrosse ? 
En tout cas, je pense que la meilleure solution serait de revendre ton MBP pour racheter le nouveau, tu perdras moins de sous qu'en achetant seulement la CM.


----------



## Darkblerios (24 Avril 2014)

Oui, mais est-ce que c possible de la changer??? Et si oui, c plus avantageux???


----------



## Pascal_TTH (24 Avril 2014)

Darkblerios a dit:


> Oui, mais est-ce que c possible de la changer??? Et si oui, c plus avantageux???



C'est quoi ce troll sur un post de 6 ans...


----------



## Arlequin (24 Avril 2014)

Un déterrage de toute beauté


----------



## Darkblerios (25 Avril 2014)

c pas un troll
et puis mm si sa avait 6 ans, vous avez la réponse???


----------



## link93300 (25 Avril 2014)

Oui,







Good luck


----------

